# New fan clutch not engaging



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

it make take few minutes before engaging, does your motor overheat?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

It has not overheated yet because I avoid slow traffic. Actually, it will be over 110 degrees today when I drive home. So maybe it will kick on today. I'll report back later.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, It was really hot today when I drove home. The fan clutch is definitely not engaging.


Just the one question. A bad coolant temp sensor is not going to affect a non-electric thermostatic fan clutch I assume. If not, I'd like to replace the fan clutch this weekend.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rangerxlt said:


> Yeah, It was really hot today when I drove home. The fan clutch is definitely not engaging.
> 
> 
> Just the one question. A bad coolant temp sensor is not going to affect a non-electric thermostatic fan clutch I assume. If not, I'd like to replace the fan clutch this weekend.


If it is not designed to have electric engagement, why would you think that the temp sensor controls it. 

Aftermarket stuff imported from wherever, sometimes is not worth bringing home.

Call the manufacturer and get some advice there.

But I would be back in the parts store trading it away.


ED


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I questioned it too, Ed. Someone told me that a bad temp sensor could affect a thermostatic clutch. I said how?..........................the clutch is mechanical not electronic.


Also, I've heard three times now that it's common for these fan clutches to be defective out of the box.........that's it's hit or miss. Why?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Poor quality control, in the Foreign plants.

Made with garbage, not quality materials. 

Assembled with the bi-metal spring backwards. 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might have better luck at a "pull-a-part" supplier, buying a used one off another Ford that has fewer miles. 

Ford used the same fan on nearly all their products for 20-30 years. 

Buying them by the millions, got them a great deal.

ED


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

what are your water temps?

seriously where's the data?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I've tested it for 3 days of hot weather now. Water temp up to 210. It doesn't work. 



This ticks me off. I have to take it apart again this weekend. And it ain't fun working with those clutch nut wrenches. I'll return it for refund and go with NAPA this time.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Let me guess. Autozone. Their parts are junk. I do NAPA or dealer.:vs_cool:


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Rangerxlt said:


> I've tested it for 3 days of hot weather now. Water temp up to 210. It doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> This ticks me off. I have to take it apart again this weekend. And it ain't fun working with those clutch nut wrenches. I'll return it for refund and go with NAPA this time.


210 water temp sounds completely normal with a 195 thermostat.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I never buy parts at Autozone.

Trust me, the fan clutch is NOT engaging. 210 not normal without fan clutch kicking in. I have a 180 degree thermostat.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Rockauto.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...37833,cooling+system,radiator+fan+clutch,6812


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Rangerxlt said:


> I never buy parts at Autozone.
> 
> Trust me, the fan clutch is NOT engaging. 210 not normal without fan clutch kicking in. I have a 180 degree thermostat.


newspaper test?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

u3b3rg33k said:


> newspaper test?


Enlighten me, Are you suggesting putting paper over the radiator front, to staunch air flow to increase the engine heat?

If so do not leave it there very long, or open the radiator to test it's temperature, Dangerous indeed.


ED


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Enlighten me, Are you suggesting putting paper over the radiator front, to staunch air flow to increase the engine heat?
> 
> If so do not leave it there very long, or open the radiator to test it's temperature, Dangerous indeed.
> 
> ...



It's a straight forward test to save your fingers and not damage the fan - 





Make sure it's up to operating temp first.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Also a good video if you want to know how they work:


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

I had a fan clutch fail once - it failed locked up. my car sounded like a dump truck. the belt would slip at high RPM due to the power requirements. I'm glad I figured it out before waterpump bearing failed.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Mainly I just wanted to know if a bad coolant temp sensor would affect a mechanical fan clutch. I'm installing a new NAPA fan clutch this weekend. I'll follow up. Thanks


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Rangerxlt said:


> Mainly I just wanted to know if a bad coolant temp sensor would affect a mechanical fan clutch. I'm installing a new NAPA fan clutch this weekend. I'll follow up. Thanks


how could it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> If it is not designed to have electric engagement, why would you think that the temp sensor controls it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But I repeat myself.


ED


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I installed the new fan clutch. I can hear it engaging now. It works quite well, While I was under the hood, I also replaced the T-Stat and upper radiator hose.Thanks again.


I watched the video too. Nice. I think that's what I needed...............a more in-depth understanding of how these gadgets work


----------

